# Exodons feeding



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

what did you feed them?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

In the video, they are fed Hikari Gold pellets (the tiniest size). Occasionally, I will feed them night crawlers or small crickets.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

oh ok. i was just wondering. it was hard to see what it was.
glad to see youre varying their diet. you should also try supplimenting with freeze dried krill or red shrimp if its available to you. the additional beta carotene (as well as other vitamins) is good for them, and helps bring out their color.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

the red shrimp m not sure if i can get my hands on them. But the dried krill, I know my local LFS has them. I'll go get a pack today. thanks man.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah, they can be hard to come by. i get most of my foods imported from japan these days, but some of the stuff i still get locally (dainichi pellets, hikari fd krill, frozen hikari bloodworms/beefheart, market prawn, tilapia fillet, night crawlers, ect)


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

exodon king said:


> yeah, they can be hard to come by. i get most of my foods imported from japan these days, but some of the stuff i still get locally (dainichi pellets, hikari fd krill, frozen hikari bloodworms/beefheart)


cool. yeah, since u guys are closer to Japan, I would think that there would be a bigger variety to choose from.







There's some other good stuff here too but I've found the Hikari products to be better than most.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

actually we are further from japan i believe. lol. and it costs a lot ot have stuff imported, so most LFS here dont. i get my stuff imported directly because most of the lfs here dont carry much of a selection.

hikari bio-gold is a good staple, but overall dainichi is a much better product. you just have to be willing to pay for it. i feed both personally. but then again, i keep about 30 different types of food at any given time. lol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I feed Hikari gold as well, but the bigger pellets. I let them soak in a cup for about 20 mins and they becoome real soft, and then just strain them out and dump them into the tank....the exos swallow them with no problem.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

the other option is to just crush the smaller pellets.

what i use is a coarse grind pepper mill. it grinds larger pellets to perfect size. i also have one that is a finer grind for fry and gutloading feeders


----------

